# OTA program guide info available now for the 921?



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm new to this web site and forum, and am glad I found it!

I've been considering purchasing a 921 receiver, because it seems to fit all of the "wants" I have.

However, I read in several reviews that came out toward the end of 2003 that OTA programming guide was not available at that time, but that DishNetwork was working on a solution for that problem sometime in 2004.

Has that problem been resolved in a reasonable way?

Are there any other reasons that you might want to dissuade me from purchasing this receiver? I see a lot of problem posts here!

Thanks in advance for any info and/or advice.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol: That's a good one. Yeah, they've worked out all of the kinks and the OTA guide should be coming any day now!!


----------



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

chewey said:


> :lol: That's a good one. Yeah, they've worked out all of the kinks and the OTA guide should be coming any day now!!


So you are saying that Dish has no solution at all right now, except to use the thing like you would any old "flashing 12:00" VCR? How sad.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree with Chewey. With the new update any day now(this week?) It should have ota guide data. I love my 921 and highly recommend. I've had mine since Jan. Dont pay attention to all the old problems. They're fixed now, for me. Mine receives all Ota hd stations and records them with no problems. At the price now(i paid 1,000.), you can't go wrong.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Please put a question mark in the thread title. Without it, you'll have a lot of people thinking the 921 has a significant new feature, which of course, it doesn't have.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's coming...

A lot of the bugs have been worked out, and a lot more are going to be worked out with the next version.


----------



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's coming...
> 
> A lot of the bugs have been worked out, and a lot more are going to be worked out with the next version.


So, as I understand it from skimming other posts, the 921 uses the PSIP data from the OTA 8VSB signal? There is no "central guide authority" like there is with TiVo?

I'm kind of on the edge of switching to the DirecTV HD TiVo, but have had DishNetwork for a long time and I like their pricing better.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

yeroca said:


> So, as I understand it from skimming other posts, the 921 uses the PSIP data from the OTA 8VSB signal? There is no "central guide authority" like there is with TiVo?


No it doesn't use the PSIP info for the guide.

There is a "central guide" up and in use by the 811 and the 921. Currently the software to use this is still in a beta test (Mark Lamutt is one of the testers) for the 921, but is expected out soon. Soon to dish means anywhere from a few days to months. But they're under some pressure to release something soon because its already been announced several times.


----------



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> No it doesn't use the PSIP info for the guide.
> 
> There is a "central guide" up and in use by the 811 and the 921. Currently the software to use this is still in a beta test (Mark Lamutt is one of the testers) for the 921, but is expected out soon. Soon to dish means anywhere from a few days to months. But they're under some pressure to release something soon because its already been announced several times.


Ok, thank you.

That is semi-encouraging news


----------

